# Adding Stick Steering?



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

I'm thinking about adding a stick steering system near the bow of my boat, with the stick on one side and the throttle, electric start, and power tilt and trim on the other.

I have a few questions:

1) What should I expect to pay for parts and a capable person to install it?

2) What kind of person (mechanic, someone else?) should I hire to do the work if I want the best possible job done?

3) Is there anyone in the greater Pensacola area you know of who would fit the bill?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Preston Satterwhite can do it for you, 501-4887, probably couple hundred for parts and a couple hundred for labor, shouldn't be to much..


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*If you have any skill at all--*

This is a perfect DIY project. I've installed a couple but that was 40 years ago. I have 2 problems with this type problem now days. 1. trouble seeing up close

2. I'm too dang stiff to get into confined spaces.

Well, I'd better add a third. 3. I can't afford these projects anymore. Obama has wiped me out.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

What hull and what brand of motor? If it is a Carolina skiff then it would be a cake walk.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The EZ-Glide factory is in Chipley. I am not sure if they will install, but it might be worth a call. If they would sell you the kit it may be cheaper than buying it from a retailer. I replaced my cable a while back and had an issue. Took it to Chipley and they fixed it in minutes. The man asked me what I did with the original cable and he said he could have rebuilt it for $65. I paid about $200 for the new one.


----------

